# Non-Hav Pictures



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Since Cricket has been monopolizing my time lately, thought I'd spend some time with the other dogs today. Snapped some shots outside since it's so nice out and wanted to share... Oh, and no worries...Cricket was FAR from being neglected...she was running like a madwoman with the kids. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

awwww all of your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice pictures! You have green grass? AWESOME! Ours is coming I hope!:wink:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the furbabies are adorable.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love your pups! So glad to see there is someone that has more than I do!:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my oh my! Those are wonderful portraits! I love that little crooked grin in the first one...I just want to kiss that little nose! The second is such a fuzzy doll...what a cuddle muffin! Your standard poodle is so beautiful and regal, what a gorgeous jet black coat! And of course I'm a sucker for a black and white beauty, those are such adoring eyes! Thank you for sharing, Kim!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kim great shots of your other furbabies. Now I know for certain that you are a doggie addict.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - cute poochies! Sounds like they had a good time outside.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww- very cute photos. It reminds me I have a great friend with a black std poo and I am convincing her to add a Hav, well not me, but Dora has convinced her!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww Cricket has some beautiful friends to play with.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

what a beautiful crew 

So that is 5 dogs? And I am worried about a second? LOL!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

JanB said:


> what a beautiful crew
> 
> So that is 5 dogs? And I am worried about a second? LOL!


Yeah, we have 5. People think I"m crazy....but truthfully, it's like having more than 2 kids...once you've got 2, adding another one is not that big of a deal...:biggrin1: We just have one big crazy family, and I don't know how I could live any other way!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think you have a beautiful furbaby family....look at all that unconditional love you get every day!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, you have a great looking dog family!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pictures - what a happy family!!!!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Kim,

I love all of your dogs, but what kind is the black & white. Is that a Border Collie?

Karen


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You have such a lovely dog pack....plus I know that I am not the only crazy dog lady. All the kisses are sooo worth it!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

kgiese said:


> Kim,
> 
> I love all of your dogs, but what kind is the black & white. Is that a Border Collie?
> 
> Karen


Bentley is an English Springer Spaniel, our kids' constant companion. Wherever they are outside, he is lying beside them.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

All of your dogs are stunning!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, your dogs are beautiful! I love that you are one crazy family. Isn't that what life's about anyway? 

Great pics! Thank you for sharing.


----------

